# Hauling a 14 footer



## Snowshoe (May 27, 2019)

I have my Lund but the other day, my neighbor decided to sell his 14 footer. I couldn't pass it up for $125. It's in okay shape for what I want to use it for. Some backcountry ponds and lakes that I'd take a chance hauling my Lund into. Question is: do you think I could haul this safely in the bed of my truck with a 6 1/2 foot box with the tailgate down or do I need to find a cheap trailer?


----------



## schukster (May 27, 2019)

I used a bed extender that fits into my trucks hitch bar receiver to recently deliver a 14 boat I sold.
https://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-69650.html

I also used it once for a 17' canoe but added a couple of temporary 2x4 bunks to give it more support on the end


----------

